# UMBARRR!



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2019)

Right - 'tis Talk Like a Corsair Day!


Arrr!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah, I saw a notice of that day in the TV videotaxt today. That rolling R (so called in Germany) is somthing Scots are supposed to be good at.

In Germany, it's mostly used in the south, perhaps mainly in Bavaria (and over the border in Austria).
I can produce the sound, but it's not my natural mode of speech.

And in New England in the US (everything north-east of New York State) the R has practically been banned from spoken speech, at least in some regions.
Template sentence was "pahk yuh cah in Havid yahd". 😄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2019)

Arrr! In Pirate talk is gutteral. I'm not sure about "rolling" -- is that a dental? I guess Pirate r's would be considered "glottal", but I'm no linguist.

I was thinking "rolled" r's in German was called "Stadtsdeutsch" or something -- what you hear from TV anchors.

Aye well, here be a lesson fer lubbers:


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 19, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I was thinking "rolled" r's in German was called "Stadtsdeutsch" or something -- what you hear from TV anchors.


Never heard of "Stadtsdeutsch". And TV anchors, or moderators, on national TV speak high German (mostly).
TV is still mostly public TV in Germany by viewership, even after almost 35 years of private, commercials-funded channels being allowed to go on the air.
Channel 1, also called "Das Erste" and oldest channel, is actually "*A*rbeitsgemeinschaft der öffentlich-rechtlichen *R*undfunkanstalten der Bundesrepublik *D*eutschland", or ARD.
It is a regionally organized association, with 8 regional members. The Third Channels (also in age) are basically the members (plus some subdivisions), focusing on regional affairs (but, as in our case with cable TV, we get all eight of the regional channels to choose from. And they as a group are actually ratings leaders, followed by ZDF and "mom" ARD).
Some specialty channels (some joint ventures, with German Channel 2, French TV, and Swiss and Austrian TV) also belong to the ARD group.
Channel 2, "Zweite Deutsche Fernsehen" or ZDF, is a nationwide service, and second oldest channel, which also has some specialty channels.
Specifically on the Bavarian ARD regional member, Bavarian (and occasional Franconian, from northern Bavaria) may be heard from moderators.
These dialects are the main source of that rolling R in Germany. But I must confess that I'm unfamiliar with the fine points of most regional dialects in Germany, which can get detailed to a ridiculous degree (this is almost Henry Higgins territory, from "My Fair Lady" respectively "Pygmalion").


----------

